

Mini Uber empires - utefan001

Anyone seeing evidence that &quot;business men&quot; are setting up mini Uber empires?  The process that I have seen involves having some connection with Spanish or French African speaking immigrants.  A phone and help getting a car is provided to the immigrant with clear instructions that the first $400 earned each week belongs to the boss.  The car payments are also the immigrants responsibility.  I actually think Uber is great, but don&#x27;t like seeing people being taken advantage of.
======
gus_massa
I think this is not new:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_taxicab_operation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_taxicab_operation)

